# The Goths Church - March 2014



## mockingbird (Mar 27, 2014)

*Mockingbirds mini tour part 2*

_Nakedeye pointed me in this direction so cheers buddy!_

So surviving the night we set off first sign of sunlight, still chilly and tents frozen, snow on the ground and mountains, the sun began to warm us up and off we drove, down some steep mountains and no petrol stations open, this was going to be a fun trip!
I made a small detour before heading here, but then I ventured inside and really enjoyed it!

Its redundant, slight decay on walls broken candles, a few broken gravestones and talks of a headless man, not bad the locals seemed quite sure a headless man walks about, but hey this was just childs play.

I know redundant churches are not derelict as such, but sometimes they fall more derelict and vandalised so sometimes its worth documenting it before that happens, an before anyone takes over them and tries to restore them.

*This was the start of a very long day of 5 explores! so enjoy! 1 down 4 to go!*











































*More to follow when I can get round to it hope you all enjoyed it! *


----------



## MrDan (Mar 27, 2014)

Lovely find, nice one!
Really enjoy the colouring of your photos in this set.


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 27, 2014)

A great find, I like the Welsh Bible. Looking forward to your next instalments.


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 27, 2014)

*Big fat YES to this!! Nice one fella!! *


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice one, they are getting better and better. 
Loving the quality of your shots mate!


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 27, 2014)

Great set as normal, cant wait for No 2  (Then 3, 4 & 5)


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 27, 2014)

Another nice one from from you. Sadly, the very fact you got in to take these great images means that the undesirable elements will eventually gain entry also. Two edged sword really - lock it securely and we would never have seen the above, but it might have meant that natural decay was the only damaging factor this nice little building would have to contend with.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments on the shots/tone of them, glad its going down well, will have a minor delay on rest got my birthday to celebrate which involves urbex an cake


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 28, 2014)

Great set of images! cant wait for further reports.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 28, 2014)

Wow really like that! 
Fab pics..


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 28, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MrDan (Mar 28, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the shots/tone of them, glad its going down well, will have a minor delay on rest got my birthday to celebrate which involves urbex an cake



Have a great one


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 28, 2014)

Ah yes Happy Birthday. . Looks like we both celebrated the same way


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hope you don't me saying happy birthday as well, you certainly gave us a nice present.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 28, 2014)

More presents to come 

Cheers all!


----------



## LittleOz (Mar 29, 2014)

Gotta love an old church. Nicely captured, that last shot looks almost 3D. Looking forward to cake!


----------



## Catmandoo (Mar 29, 2014)

BOOOOOOOM!!! Mockingbird strikes again 
Top report again dude!


----------



## Sirannon (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice shots


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Apr 2, 2014)

Ace work mate love this place you capture it well wouldn't mind shooting some snaps there


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments! will have part 3 up at weekend away at moment on more urbex adventures!


----------



## shaddam (Apr 9, 2014)

thats lush !


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 16, 2014)

nice little place is that


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 16, 2014)

This is so cool, i love all of it, especially the Welsh bible, thanks for sharing


----------

